# Bye bye OB



## Luck (May 23, 2022)

I did the smart thing and have waited an indeterminate amount of time to announce I am no longer a regular OB TM. I am moving up to the big leagues. Not comfortable saying exactly what my new role is yet.  I will hold off for awhile longer to reveal that maybe 🤔

Never forget hard work and a great attitude and being an asset to your team will pay off in the end 💪


----------



## Hal (May 23, 2022)

If this is serious: congrats.

If its a joke: well played.


----------



## Luck (May 24, 2022)

Hal said:


> If this is serious: congrats.
> 
> If its a joke: well played.


Serious haha. I was trying to wait for a quieter time but then he was back after like 3 days of being gone 🤦‍♂️

I apreciate it.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 24, 2022)

Luck said:


> I did the smart thing and have waited an indeterminate amount of time to announce I am no longer a regular OB TM. I am moving up to the big leagues. Not comfortable saying exactly what my new role is yet.  I will hold off for awhile longer to reveal that maybe 🤔
> 
> Never forget hard work and a great attitude and being an asset to your team will pay off in the end 💪


.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2022)

Congratulations


----------



## WHS (May 24, 2022)

Luck said:


> I did the smart thing and have waited an indeterminate amount of time to announce I am no longer a regular OB TM. I am moving up to the big leagues. Not comfortable saying exactly what my new role is yet.  I will hold off for awhile longer to reveal that maybe 🤔
> 
> Never forget hard work and a great attitude and being an asset to your team will pay off in the end 💪


Will you be my mentor


----------



## MrT (May 24, 2022)

Congrats


----------



## Luck (May 25, 2022)

WHS said:


> Will you be my mentor


I only mentor people with at least 15 mentors from HQ and 20 mentors from stores and DCs hundreds of miles away in positions you have no real interest in. Once you meet these requirements and have obtained your silver mentor collector badge come back to me.


----------



## Tacopie (May 25, 2022)

Luck said:


> I only mentor people with at least 15 mentors from HQ and 20 mentors from stores and DCs hundreds of miles away in positions you have no real interest in. Once you meet these requirements and have obtained your silver mentor collector badge come back to me.


I thought you said you had a great attitude. Hmmmm


----------



## Luck (May 25, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> I thought you said you had a great attitude. Hmmmm


Okay on further reflection I will lower my requirements by 5. Feeling generous


----------



## WHS (May 26, 2022)

Luck said:


> I only mentor people with at least 15 mentors from HQ and 20 mentors from stores and DCs hundreds of miles away in positions you have no real interest in. Once you meet these requirements and have obtained your silver mentor collector badge come back to me.


I have a gold star mentor badge my OM made me 💪🏻  Like yesterday three new hires asked me to move and I did.  I told the OM this and I’ve been recommended for the new program to apply for another department.  I run this place


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 26, 2022)

I'm just going to throw this out there to some of you genuine mentors looking to fulfill needs. I'd love to be double mentored if possible.  It's always been a dream of mine to have 2 top notch gold star performers just hammering away at me and filling me with knowledge from both ends.  Having two at the same time would just be a dream come true and I can't wait to hear from you!  You can find my number under the #FJB graffiti in the main break room.


----------



## WHS (May 26, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there to some of you genuine mentors looking to fulfill needs. I'd love to be double mentored if possible.  It's always been a dream of mine to have 2 top notch gold star performers just hammering away at me and filling me with knowledge from both ends.  Having two at the same time would just be a dream come true and I can't wait to hear from you!  You can find my number under the #FJB graffiti in the main break room.


I would love to hammer away at you with my abnundance of knowledge.  I know so much about the DC I’m just bubbling over with my knowledge ready to pour it into every empty vessel I can


----------



## Avocadioo (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 27, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there to some of you genuine mentors looking to fulfill needs. I'd love to be double mentored if possible.  It's always been a dream of mine to have 2 top notch gold star performers just hammering away at me and filling me with knowledge from both ends.  Having two at the same time would just be a dream come true and I can't wait to hear from you!  You can find my number under the #FJB graffiti in the main break room.


.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> I did the smart thing and have waited an indeterminate amount of time to announce I am no longer a regular OB TM. I am moving up to the big leagues. Not comfortable saying exactly what my new role is yet.  I will hold off for awhile longer to reveal that maybe 🤔
> 
> Never forget hard work and a great attitude and being an asset to your team will pay off in the end 💪


.


----------



## Luck (May 27, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> I thought for the last 7 months you were at at my DC. Wow. No ™️‘s at my DC TBR


I still might be 👀


Avocadioo said:


> Can I guess? Big guy. I’m still OBB2


Anyone can guess anything. I guess Hal is now VP of Target media relations. 

But I will neither confirm nor deny anything 😁


----------



## Hal (May 27, 2022)

Luck said:


> I still might be 👀
> 
> Anyone can guess anything. I guess Hal is now VP of Target media relations.
> 
> But I will neither confirm nor deny anything 😁


Dammit. You're on to me. Gotta delete me account make a new one and post the exact same things.


----------



## WHS (May 27, 2022)

Hal said:


> Dammit. You're on to me. Gotta delete me account make a new one and post the exact same things.


Hello I am Lah. I also work at that DC


----------

